# Asking for directions



## Halu-halo

I have to use the word for a chapter title like in a book,

>>>asking for directions<<<<

used like asking for your way around town in context not directions for making something but directions for knowing one's way around a place.


----------



## Madhu Mayi

Hi! Er, I don't really understand what kind of information you'd like to have. Maybe I'm thick.


----------



## DotterKat

Hi,

I am a little confused about your posting. Are you asking for a translation of " asking for directions " ? It is :* pagtatanong ng direksyon * OR *pag-aalam ng direksyon*.

Your ID bar indicates that your native language is Tagalog, so I am assuming you already know the above translation.

Gary


----------



## Halu-halo

hi... yup, native language is tagalog.
but living almost half of my life abroad made it a bit difficult to find the right terms. 
i actually happen to know most of the translations of the words but I need some clarification to be sure i'm using the correct words coz actually i'll be teaching another language to filipinos in tagalog. 
sorry for the confusion....
yes am trying to ask for the correct translation (to be used as a title) of the phrase >>>asking for directions<<<

i just wanted to make it clear that the word "directions" should mean 'way around a place' and not 'how to do things'

would appreciate more suggestions regarding this one...

thanks!!!


----------



## mataripis

"asking directions"as a title may be expressed " Paghiling ng tamang gabay sa patutunguhan" or " "wastong gabay sa haharapin"


----------

